# Missed Leaving cert fee deadline, advice sought



## mir2001 (21 Apr 2015)

Hi my son forgot to give me his payment form for the leaving cert (2015) until this evening. The deadline for payment was unfortunately 15th April, so about a week ago. I have scoured the web (including the state exam website) for information on what to do in this situation. I noticed one school mentioned the possibility of paying a late fee but there were no further details. To say that this has caused an outbreak of panic would be putting it mildly. Regardless of his forgetfulness, my son has worked really hard for this exam an we are now concerned that he may be excluded. I'm really hoping somebody reading this will know what happens in this situation. Thanks.


----------



## Páid (22 Apr 2015)

Ring the Examinations Commission. Their number is at the bottom of this page -


----------



## Steven Barrett (22 Apr 2015)

You have to pay to sit the Leaving Cert?!!

Is the stress to whole families not payment enough?


----------



## mir2001 (22 Apr 2015)

Hi, thanks for the exam number. And yes it's 116 for the exam. we went straight to the bank this morning and paid. Took receipt to school and luckily the school hadn't submitted receipts to department of education as of yet. So it seems it was ok. It's difficult to know where you stand as the information on the exams website is very vague.


----------



## emeralds (22 Apr 2015)

Yes. It's €116. 
My son's school handed the forms to parents at parent teacher meetings in March. Then we got a text reminder to have them by the required date.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (22 Apr 2015)

SBarrett said:


> You have to pay to sit the Leaving Cert?!!
> 
> Is the stress to whole families not payment enough?



You always had to pay for the leaving (and inter) cert.  (since the 80's anyway)


----------



## moneybox (22 Apr 2015)

I think if you are in receipt of a medical card you don't have to pay, I stand to be corrected.


----------



## emeralds (22 Apr 2015)

That is correct. But the form still has to be completed and returned to the school for forwarding to the State Examinations Commission.
And I did my Leaving Cert back in the mid 80's and it had to be paid for then.


----------

